# [solved] Intel Management Engine Interface

## schmidicom

Ich bin gerade dabei für alle Geräte aus der lspci und lsusb Liste einen Treiber zu organisieren und dabei ist etwas passiert bei dem ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob das nun ein Bug oder doch mein Fehler ist.

Es geht um folgendes Device:

```
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21e2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at e2705000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+
```

Durch Dr. Google gelang es mir im Kernel einen Treiber dafür zu finden und als Modul bauen zu lassen doch leider lässt sich das Ding nicht laden:

```
slap ~ # modprobe mei

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'mei': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

slap ~ # journalctl -n 5 -k

-- Logs begin at So 2013-10-13 21:33:06 CEST, end at Di 2013-12-10 10:20:01 CET. --

Dez 10 07:43:57 slap kernel: input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input10

Dez 10 07:43:58 slap kernel: r8169 0000:03:00.0 enp3s0: link up

Dez 10 07:43:58 slap kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp3s0: link becomes ready

Dez 10 10:13:04 slap kernel: mei: Unknown symbol watchdog_register_device (err 0)

Dez 10 10:13:04 slap kernel: mei: Unknown symbol watchdog_unregister_device (err 0)
```

Beim kompilieren des Kernels gab es keine Fehlermeldungen und dabei war "CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y" aktiv also gehe ich mal davon aus das von dieser Seite alles da sein müsste.

Ist das jetzt ein Bug oder mein Fehler?Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Dec 10, 2013 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Da scheinen ein paar Abhängigkeiten nicht hingehauen zu haben. Ist Watchdog-Core bei dir aktiviert?

```
 # grep WATCHDOG .config | grep -v '#'

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG_CORE=y
```

Ich habe bei mir MEI und MEI_ME im Kernel, und es gab keine Beschwerden beim Compilieren:

```
 # grep MEI .config

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI=y

CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME=y

 # lspci -k | grep -B 2 mei

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 040a

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me
```

Anderes Gerät, ich weiß, ich wollte nur zeigen, dass mei_me, dass von mei abhängt, läuft. Außerdem sollte auch dein Chipsatz "ME-enabled" sein.

Zu CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME:  *Quote:*   

> MEI support for ME Enabled Intel chipsets.
> 
> Supported Chipsets are:
> 
> 7 Series Chipset Family
> ...

 

Zu CONFIG_WATCHDOG: Dies aktiviert WATCHDOG_CORE, und erlaubt das Bauen von CONFIG_ITCO_WDT, dass bei dir eigentlich auch unterstützt sein sollte. (Befindet sich in den Chipsätzen ICH0 bis ICH10).

Fazit: Du benötigst somit warscheinlich sowohl  CONFIG_WATCHDOG als auch CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME.

----------

## schmidicom

Ja Watchdog war aktiviert aber dafür hatte ich wohl ein paar andere Dinge vergessen, "CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME" fehlte noch und die "CONFIG_ITCO_*" hat er jetzt wo sie auf der Platte liegen auch automatisch geladen. Seltsam ist nur das die Abhängigkeit zu "CONFIG_INTEL_MEI_ME" nicht schon beim kompilieren aufgefallen ist den dafür ist "CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH" doch eigentlich da?

Aber Hauptsache es funktioniert, Danke.

```
00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21e2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at e2705000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: mei_me

        Kernel modules: mei_me
```

```
Dez 10 11:57:09 slap kernel: mei_me 0000:00:16.0: setting latency timer to 64

Dez 10 11:57:09 slap kernel: mei_me 0000:00:16.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

Dez 10 11:57:09 slap kernel: iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10
```

----------

